# phoning for an ambulance



## manclad (Jul 9, 2013)

My house is difficult to find , I have concerns about what would happen if I have to phone an ambulance and with very limited Spanish can't explain directions .
I have heard that if you phone on a mobile phone the emergency services can trace your call by using GPS, does anybody know if this is correct? I live on the Granada coast.. Thank you in advance...


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

manclad said:


> My house is difficult to find , I have concerns about what would happen if I have to phone an ambulance and with very limited Spanish can't explain directions .
> I have heard that if you phone on a mobile phone the emergency services can trace your call by using GPS, does anybody know if this is correct? I live on the Granada coast.. Thank you in advance...


I have heard that they can do that with land lines but don't know about mobiles.

How does the town hall identify your property? Here we have the equivalent of a plot number (pta. la solana xx, parcela yyy) If they have that system or similar, then this should suffice.


Our town hall recognized this issue a couple of years ago and issued us with cards showing our plot details and what to do in the case of an emergency. Until then, we had to go into town and they then followed us back.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> I have heard that they can do that with land lines but don't know about mobiles.
> 
> How does the town hall identify your property? Here we have the equivalent of a plot number (pta. la solana xx, parcela yyy) If they have that system or similar, then this should suffice.
> 
> ...


Not really practical if there are only two of you and it's your husband having a heart attack
It's something not many people give a thought to when they buy that lovely finca stuck in the middle of nowhere.
On the urbanisation where I live, an organisation was formed that assisted once the ambulance was called, would come to the scene, assist with first aid, guide the ambulance if required, and support the affected relative, also giving advice.
Not much use for the isolated OP , but perhaps have an arrangement with the nearest neighbour to help each other out?


----------



## Crab eater (Sep 13, 2013)

We too have an address that is not really recognised and for either myself or my wife it would be a nightmare to try to explain where we are (especially in a stressful situation) !
But we have two nearish neighbours one is English and been here for 10 years and the other is Spanish / French and we know we could ask either of them for help, as they could us.
Only hope one of them is in if we need them !


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Crab eater said:


> We too have an address that is not really recognised and for either myself or my wife it would be a nightmare to try to explain where we are (especially in a stressful situation) !
> But we have two nearish neighbours one is English and been here for 10 years and the other is Spanish / French and we know we could ask either of them for help, as they could us.
> Only hope one of them is in if we need them !


Sorry for mentioning it but. If either of you has a cardiac arrest?
Cardiac compressions, trying to phone, directing the ambulance- impossible!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

extranjero said:


> Sorry for mentioning it but. If either of you has a cardiac arrest?
> Cardiac compressions, trying to phone, directing the ambulance- impossible!


that could be the same anywhere though!


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

I don't think my postman has ever been able to find my house with any packages I've ordered, so there's next to no chance of an ambulance managing to get to me.

I'll just need to take my chance I guess


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> that could be the same anywhere though!


No!- How on earth do you make that one out ? if you are near others you stand a chance, just the two of you, virtually nil. 
If you live in the middle of nowhere, have a cardiac arrest, you're the one trying to do compressions, calling for help, the ambulance can't find you, no neighbours to help, you have about 3 minutes before brain damage sets in,
If you have neighbours, at least you have a chance, one doing compressions, one phoning,one directing the ambulance, faster access to a defibrillator etc.
It's a no brainier!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

extranjero said:


> No!- How on earth do you make that one out ? if you are near others you stand a chance, just the two of you, virtually nil.
> If you live in the middle of nowhere, have a cardiac arrest, you're the one trying to do compressions, calling for help, the ambulance can't find you, no neighbours to help, you have about 3 minutes before brain damage sets in,
> If you have neighbours, at least you have a chance, one doing compressions, one phoning,one directing the ambulance, faster access to a defibrillator etc.
> It's a no brainier!


people all over the world live without near neighbours - not just couples, but those who live alone, too

I don't - I live surrounded by neighbours, in a heavily residential part of town

but those close enough to help could still all be out if such a thing happened

my place is easy to find, because of its close proximity to well-known landmarks

but if you put my address into a GPS or googlemaps or various other things - you'll end up at the wrong end of the road!

I think you can only do so much - learn how to give directions -write it on a card & keep it next to the phone - practice saying it

but don't let worrying about it raise your blood pressure


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> I have heard that they can do that with land lines but don't know about mobiles.


They're always following people on the films on their mobiles. I suppose it's only smart phones


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

I work as a volunteer translator with the National Police. A couple of years ago we had a woman on a mobile calling to say she needed help; she had been raped. She did not speak Spanish and had very little English. She did not know the address where she was. The police were unable to find any quick way to trace the call and it took quite almost an hour to narrow it down.

I do not know if things have changed but I do not think it is possible to ‘instantly’ locate where a caller is from the signal. If it were then I guess mobile phone thefts would be easy to resolve ! 

Just on the point of calling an ambulance. 061 is the number but if it’s an emergency then 112 is the pan European emergency number. It's a free call from any phone. In Spain they 'try' to have and English speaker on the number who will liaise for you with the emergency services. I know from chatting with victims, it does not always work as well as intended. ’


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

larryzx said:


> I work as a volunteer translator with the National Police. A couple of years ago we had a woman on a mobile calling to say she needed help; she had been raped. She did not speak Spanish and had very little English. She did not know the address where she was. The police were unable to find any quick way to trace the call and it took quite almost an hour to narrow it down.
> 
> I do not know if things have changed but I do not think it is possible to ‘instantly’ locate where a caller is from the signal. If it were then I guess mobile phone thefts would be easy to resolve !
> 
> Just on the point of calling an ambulance. 061 is the number but if it’s an emergency then 112 is the pan European emergency number. It's a free call from any phone. In Spain they 'try' to have and English speaker on the number who will liaise for you with the emergency services. I know from chatting with victims, it does not always work as well as intended. ’


Very interesting. I had no idea about the 061 number and having Googled it am none the wiser really. It seems it operates in some CA's, but not all, but anyway if you dial one and it should be the other you are passed automatically to the right number. Similarly, in the UK you can dial 999 or 112 and your call will be answered. I'll keep to 112 I think, after all when you ring for an ambulance it's usually an emergency, isn't it?
Good point about the mobile phones! Although, I've just started watching a series where the main character is following someone who is going to die and he's supposed to prevent it. He follows her around using the GPS on her mobile and now I come to think of it, there have been cases of "domestic violence", where one partner has tracked another using the GPS on the phone...
I have never heard of the service you offer as a translator. How did you get into it? It sounds like a very hard, but very necessary service, so well done to you!


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Pesky: _I have never heard of the service you offer as a translator. How did you get into it? It sounds like a very hard, but very necessary service, so well done to you_

I 'invented' it about 16 year ago when I wanted to make a contribution to 'society.' My Spanish was pretty poor so if I had worked at an ambulatoria where there was a team, I probably would have killed people. So with my background I approached the police. They were at first reluctant but I persuaded them it was a useful service. 

At the request of the Comisarios, I subsequently set up teams at 5 police stations in the area, although when I stopped supporting them about 8 years ago they fell into decline. The daily, morning service, continues where I now work. I have been there about 13 years.

PS The crime reporting system in English on 902 102 112, is OK some days, but very poor other days. When we check what has been recorded by the 'translators' in Madrid there are almost always errors. (On one occasion the report showed theft from a motor home when in fact it was from a villa). I do not know how people who just sign the report straight from the computer manage with the mistakes and errors there must be in many of the crime reports !


----------

